# 2008 Time Attack Car



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

Nearly finised


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

stunning mate.

get a side pic up and photochop done


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

Thats pure sex


----------



## H&H Performance (Oct 11, 2007)

WOW...:bowdown1: :bowdown1: Give Credit where credit is due....

SPEC PLEASE


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

great car! the pics dont do it justice.
and the wheels are just the best!:smokin:


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

Knowing you Ron it will go aswell as it looks,any spec yet or is it being kept quiet?


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

Could someone photoshop the pic and change wheel colour to silver please?
Ron


----------



## H&H Performance (Oct 11, 2007)

ANY SPEC Ron or is it a secret.... What BHP?


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

2.7 = 800bhp


----------



## H&H Performance (Oct 11, 2007)

That looks the biz man, can i just make one point tho & i hope you dont mind because you definitely no what your doing, but definitely get a perspex cover for those pulleys man, stone gets up in there and BANG!!!


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

and if thats not quick enougth i,ll use this LOL
Ron


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

LMFAO, how funny would that be:chuckle:


----------



## H&H Performance (Oct 11, 2007)

Boys & there toys, i want......

Actually i was looking up the Auto trader (Ireland) from a couple of weeks back and there was a bloody MK11 ford with a Chevvy V8 engine with a quoted* 0-60 in 2 seconds* and *1/4 mile drag in 10secs *i couldnt believe it....It would have to be proven tho??? What yee Think??


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

RKTuning said:


> and if thats not quick enougth i,ll use this LOL
> Ron


That looks like Alan Jones' old car


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

Keke Rosberg,s


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Thankyou Ron:thumbsup:


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

just in for it,s service


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Its a lovely car. I took photos of it last year at Donington


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

time attack car looks the nuts head on :thumbsup:


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

THE CAR LOOKS AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Oi Ron, stop showing everyone my new bodykit!!! 



mook


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

No one photoshop my wheels ????
Ron


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looks great, 

can i ask what makes you choose the 32 over the 33 for Time attack?


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

Without getting into a big debate about which is best
lets just say it is my personal favourite model and always will be
Ron


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

That is one sexy time attack gtr32. Any pics of the roll cage?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

RKTuning said:


> Without getting into a big debate about which is best
> lets just say it is my personal favourite model and always will be
> Ron


think they are nissans favourites too 

anyways all the best in time attack


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

RKTuning said:


> and if thats not quick enougth i,ll use this LOL
> Ron


The TOTB entry rules are stretched further and further each year.
:chuckle:


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

Time Attack is the way to go, takes a lot of driver skill and car setup to be at the front. As many of the seasoned skyline tuners have found out over the last few seasons, its not all about 1000bhp engines and a few practise runs.

Ron your car is looking fantastic, are you going to run it in the Pro class? Is that your new F1 car?


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

Pro class yes
my new F1 car ! LOL 
now if only i could get Jackie Stewart to give me some lessons
i might be up there at the front
Ron


----------



## Corny (Sep 19, 2006)

Fantastic looking car, best of luck with it :thumbsup:


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

RKTuning said:


> Pro class yes
> my new F1 car ! LOL
> now if only i could get Jackie Stewart to give me some lessons
> i might be up there at the front
> Ron


The Williams F1 should be eligible for the Euroboss or Historic F1. That would so cool!!


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Mean looking 32! 

Best of luck in 2008! :thumbsup:


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

awesome car as usual 

I must start getting some practice in!!!


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

I meant up the front in time attack not in the F1! , which i could,nt afford unless i won the lottery LOL
Ron


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

I know a chap who gives circuit tuition and he is highly recommended, he is based in Ely Cambs. charges 200 ish per day. can give you his contact details if interested.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

The 32 looks amazing Ron. All the best for 2008.


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

The car is looking fantastic Ron, I look forward to seeing this car and you waving the flag for 32's next year.
Are you using polycarbonate or similar for the windows? Is that something I could buy from you? (By all means give me a ring if you'd prefer) 

Cheers

Stu


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Will it be exceeding the last one, hope so.


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Car looks fantastic! Good luck with it.

Maybe more gunmetal than silver but hope it gives the idea...


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks for that
yes have to be silver
Ron


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

im sure you can take me a blast in that ron when im back over there to pick my 33 up. rich


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Ex auto select built race car !!! Will be a very capable car in time attack next year !!!!!


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

well done that man 
tried to disguise it 
will give it more RK mods soon


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

No doubt you will. Looking forward to seeing it in action next year Ron.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

What suspension are you running? Brakes?

Any shots of the bracing on the underside?


----------



## initial-d (Oct 16, 2006)

Looks great Ron, happened to see it up at Stu's the other weekend. Mines slowly coming along with the cage pretty much finished now, I'm looking forward to a track battle!


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Just for you Ron, a friend did them for me just so you get the idea.


Colour Coded










White










Silver 










Black


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

cant wait to see a master drive a beast of a car


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Ron has 2 seats now. 

You, me, I make that...


----------



## TOMMO_GTR (Sep 8, 2007)

nice one ron...cant wait to see it in action!
GOOD LUCK FOR TA2008!
definately be getting some auto select/rk mods on mine early next year after i'm back from Tokyo Auto Salon...


----------



## godzilla-1 (Jan 11, 2007)

*all the best with the 2008 season mate*

stick with the bronze the car doesnt look as mean with the wheels in silver, and the other colours dont really cut it either


----------



## kn soluitions (Oct 25, 2007)

if you need me to paint the wheels as well, can i have more time than i did with the car *please* ron !!!l
i think bigger wheels might be good as well then i can buy the one on the car catch you later mate stuart


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

RKTuning said:


> No one photoshop my wheels ????
> Ron


are they volks?


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

Must say I really like the colour coded blue - but then I would, wouldn't I :chuckle: 

Looks sweet as a nut, Ron


----------



## boyzee (Oct 22, 2006)

*Best of luck in 2008 t/a*

Wicked car Ron looks even better in the flesh,I love the wheel arches i will have to get mine flared so i can get mine lower.All the best with it,if you change to a different gearbox or one comes along let me know cheers.Martin.


----------



## Scottishgirl (Apr 27, 2007)

Ron that is SOOOOOOOOO gorgeous!:bowdown1:


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Ron do you mind if I post some pics with the new wheels?


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

I mind if you don't !!


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

GeorgeGTR said:


> I mind if you don't !!


Work still in progress


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

What happened to the Veilside front bumper in the earlier photos Ron?


----------



## kn soluitions (Oct 25, 2007)

*car at donny*

Video of ron - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

its only a bit


----------



## GLOBAL AUTO JP (Jan 15, 2008)

You bought it too quick off me, never had time to have fun with your GT-R.
So I don't know much about performance wise of your car, but it was very famous GT-R at Kanjo.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

kn soluitions said:


> Video of ron - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
> 
> its only a bit


Lol 8 seconds of my life i'll never get back, cheers for that opcorn:


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Nice looking toy Mr K... That should be a bit of fun 


.
.
Tim 'Moff' Nicholas @ TMS Motorsport
Email us : [email protected]
.
.
TMS Motorsport - Parts for Motorsport and Tuning - Online Shop

*10% OFF all website orders until the end of January 2018!*


- We ship worldwide to your door, famous Brands such as -
* - AP Racing - ASNU Injectors - HKS - Nitron - Mintex Pads - 
- Turbosmart - Exedy Clutches - Deatschwerks - Cosworth - 
- Pagid Pads - Japspeed - Direnza - and many more...*


----------



## kn soluitions (Oct 25, 2007)

lok what i found


Dailymotion - TIMEATTACK SILVERSTONE R32 GTR, a video from darkandier. timeattack, silverstone, nissan, skyline, toyo


----------

